# food transit time



## Ramses2 (Feb 6, 2020)

I am a man of 73 years. 9 years ago I developed IBS-D (at least according to my gastroenterologist).

Ever year that passes it gets worse and worse. Now my stool is pretty much just brown water.

Currently, the transit time from plate to toilet is only aprox 2 hours, depending upon what I eat. This morning I made up a pot of home-made applesauce and when it was chilled a bit I had a small bowl full.

2 hours later I had to rush to the toilet. When I looked to see the stool, bits of apple were floating on the surface of the water.

My G.I doc says that I definitely DO NOT have a cancer, but he just continues to say that my problem could be any number of things. he said there are several thousand possibilities.

I am about ready to throw in the towel and call it quits.


----------

